#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρόγραμμα για σχεδίαση λεβητοστασίου

## saradis1

Καλημέρα/καλησπέρα σε όλους τους συναδέλφους και καλές γιορτές με υγεία.
Σκέφτηκα να ξεκινήσουμε μια συζήτηση με αφορμή κάτι που με απασχολεί. 
Προσπαθώ να βρω κάποιο πρόγραμμα για την καλήτερη αποικόνηση/σχεδίαση ενός συστήματος θέρμανσης σε ένα λεβητοστάσιο. Θα ήθελα δηλαδή να βρω κάποιο πρόγραμμα που να μπορώ να εξάγω/σχεδιάσω σε τέτοια μορφή ώστε να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο παραστατικό για να το δείχνω και να μπορούμε να πάρουμε μια  ιδέα πώς θα είναι η εγκατάσταση σε πραγματικές συνθήκες. 
Μια ιδέα όπως διάβαζα κάποια topic είναι το ms visio το οποίο όμως δεν έχει κάποιες βιβλιοθήκες που να έχουν έτοιμα εξαρτήματα (βάνες, κυκλοφορητές, κλπ). 
Εσείς παιδιά τι θα προτείνατε ή τι χρησιμοποιήτε ίσως? 
Ωραίο θα ήταν να μπορούμε να δείχνουμε στους πελάτες ένα αποτέλεσμα πιο παραστατικό.

Αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο απο αυτό που ρωτάω, ποιό πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιήτε για σχεδίαση θέρμανσης που να έχει διάφορα εξαρτήματα? Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση εγώ έχω της 4Μ αλλά πέρα απο τη διαστασιολόγηση του συστήματος και ότι θέλει η πολεοδομία, δεν μπορώ να πω οτι είμαι και ενθουσιασμένος.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είμαι μηχανολόγος μηχανικός και δεν σχεδιάζω εγκαταστάσεις θέρμανσης, αλλά νομίζω ότι το απλό κλασικό autocad, το οποίο είναι ένα γενικό σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα, μπορεί να κάνει αυτό που επιθυμείς.
Εκείνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι βιβλιοθήκες με αντικείμενα (blocks). 
Πιστεύω ότι με λίγο ψάξιμο θα βρεις πολλά ελεύθερα διαθέσιμα και ίσως ακόμα περισσότερα επί πληρωμή.
Πολλές φορές οι εταιρίες που παράγουν κάποια εξαρτήματα τα δίνουν ελεύθερα και σε 3d μορφή για να τα ενσωματώνουν οι μηχανικοί στα σχέδια τους. Αυτό συμβαίνει συνήθως με έπιπλα μπάνιου και είδη υγιεινής. Να υποθέσω και με εταιρίες που παράγουν βάνες, κυκλοφορητές, καυστήρες κ.λπ.;

----------


## saradis1

ναι το autocad το έχω και το δουλεύω. Blocks δεν έχω δυστυχώς. Είναι μια καλή ιδέα αυτή. Θα πάρω μερικά τηλέφωνα να ρωτήσω. Αν έχει κάποιος συνάδελφος blocks και έχει την καλοσύνη να τα μου τα στείλει ή να τα ανεβάσει στο site θα ήταν πάρα πολύ ωραίο.

----------


## Xάρης

Έψαξες στο διαδίκτυο κάνοντας απλά googling;

----------

